# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  الزناطير هربوا من دنقلا والاتحاد يريد ان يكرمهم في جدة علي حساب المريخ

## زول هناك

*كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
وافق الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على قيام مباراة القمة بمدينة جدة بدعوة من سفارة السودان بالرياض وقال قنصل السودان بجده اﻻستاذ نور الدين عبد الوهاب في حديثه باذاعه هوى السودان 88.3 كافة الاستعداداتت قد اكتملت لاستضافة المباراة الاستعدادات و قيامها القمه بعروس البحر اﻻحمر جده على ملعب الجوهره بعد ان تلقى موافقة اﻻتحاد السوداني لكره القدم مكتوبه باﻻضافه لموافقات نادئ المريخ والهلال وقال سعاده القنصل ان اﻻتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم رحب باقامه المباراة واعلن عن رعايته لها..واضاف بان الاتحاد السوداني اكد انه سيقوم بتحديد موعد المباراة خﻻل اﻻيام المقبله. .
واشار في حديثه : هناك كأس فاخرة وجوائز قيمه للفريقين وسيحصل الفريق الفائز على مائه الف دوﻻر وسينال الفريق الثاني سبعون الف دوﻻر من الشركه الراعيه للمباراة..
وستتكفل الشركه الراعيه بالتنسيق مع القنصيله بالتذاكر والسكن واﻻعاشه وتنظم عمره للفريقين وتفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان هناك اتجاها قد برز داخل اروقة الاتحاد السوداني لتكريم نجوم الموسم و الابطال خلال مباراة القمة بشكل رسمي بعد ان تعذر تكريمهم في وقت سابق بسبب احداث الموسم السابقة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*لم نسمع من الاتحاد مهرجان تتويج المريخ بالدوري 
 لا نوافق علي مباراة مع المنسحب حتي يتوج المريخ من قبل الاتحاد 
 في السودان اولا لانه حق للمريخ وتكليف للاتحاد وواجب قبل كل شي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لا للاشتراك فى هذه المباراة ولا لتقديم دعم معنوى لهم لانهم لا يستحقون
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*من المؤجد ان يسعي هلالاب الاتحاد ان يرضوا الزنطور الهارب 
  في جدة او في كل مكان من قبل لما كان الزنطور متقدم بالنقاط علي المريح سمعنا عجب
   سمعنا ان اللجنة المنظمة سوف تنظم إحتفال غير مسبوق 
   اين  الكلام  دا بعد ما عرف البطل الحقيقي للدوري ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*نحذر لجنة التسيير من الوقوع في الفخ 
 اي موافقة علي مباراة مع الزنطور يكون خطأ كبير في حق المريخ 
 ويكفي ما قاله ويفعله رئيس الزناطير بالمريخ حتي اللحظه
    وفي الاخير الكلام  يعني المباراة التي ذكرها ريئس الزناطير وقت الجمعية العمومية 
الان ستظهر ان كان  المهندس  ونسي تعهد لهم بها ام لا
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*نحذر وبشدة من قيام هذه المباراة ولا نريد أي ترضيات او بطولات وهمية 

والن ندخل المباراة ونطالب لجنة التسيير بعدم الانقياد وراء هذا الامر
                        	*

----------


## golden

*طلعوا بالباب رجعو بالشباك
اتحاد مجدي سمكرة السنة دي حايسوي البدع عشان يراضي الابن المدلل
افضل نحسم العضوية سريع ونعمل انتخاباتنا وترشيح مجلس قوي لا يخلو من الجكومي وعبدالصمد.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مادايرين اي وديات مع الزناطير 
خبت في الممتاز وبس
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مادايرين اي وديات مع الزناطير 
خبت في الممتاز وبس



بالضـــــــــتبط كدة ... اصلو ودية معاهم ما عايزينها ... لانو مابعيد يجيبوا لينا حكم "زنطور بن هلفوت الصفرى" عشان يغلبنا .
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

لم نسمع من الاتحاد مهرجان تتويج المريخ بالدوري 
 لا نوافق علي مباراة مع المنسحب حتي يتوج المريخ من قبل الاتحاد 
 في السودان اولا لانه حق للمريخ وتكليف للاتحاد وواجب قبل كل شي



                             2222222
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*مباراة ليس  لنا فيها شئ ...مباراة عبارة عن تكريم للفريق المنسحب واعتراف بأن الجودية والدعوى لتكرار الانسحاب مفتوح بدل التلاعب بانتائج للموسم القادم ...فزنا بثلاث كؤوس الموسم المنصرم  ثم نكافئهم باللعب على السوبر ...؟؟؟ حكم سعودي تحت خدمة المهنا او غيره .....مباراة كرة قدم هدف استروبيا او ملعوب مدرب جديد يهمه الاعداد والتكتيك اكثر من النتيجة .....خصم مشحون جدا للفوز بي الوك او من دون العقرب تعرفون العقلية الادارية في السودان اكسرو وليك حافز اجادة    ...لاننكرها ...لسنا معصومين ولكن لسنا نحن المشحونين ولسنا من فقدنا الدوري والكاس حماقة ولسنا من كتبنا عن الظاهرة واتورطنا ولسنا  من  ان نجح امر شيبوب كما نحب ونرجو جعلنا من نفسنا اضحوكة الوسط الرياضي لا اظن تنسى ابدا فأنظرو كمية الشحن الاداري للهيليل واعرفو كمية الضرب تحت الحزام التي يمكن ان تمارس ؟؟؟؟ سوبر نحنا جو السودان عندنا  فيهو راي لو لعبو المباراتين وانهزمو فهنا فرق لان الاحقية لوصيف الكأس ...ولكن كدا لا وألف لا ...الموسم القادم ممكن لكن دا عايزين ننسحب مش حقنا نجرب
                        	*

----------


## ABUBAKER

*لا المباراة الوديه لان اصلا النخبة بين بطل الممتاز والكاس 
واهلى شندى احق من الهلال باللعب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*كل ما لعب المريخ الوديات مع الاهلي شبدي زعل الزناطير 
   الاهلي شندي عقدة الزناطير نغيظهم بالاهلي 
  علي المريخ ان يخاطب الاتحاد انه مستغد ان يلعب مع الاهلي شندي في جدة
    تكون ضربة قوية بتاع مهرجان اللقيمات والخطأ ان يفكر المريخ 
في ودية مع الزنطور
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

لم نسمع من الاتحاد مهرجان تتويج المريخ بالدوري 
 لا نوافق علي مباراة مع المنسحب حتي يتوج المريخ من قبل الاتحاد 
 في السودان اولا لانه حق للمريخ وتكليف للاتحاد وواجب قبل كل شي









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

لا للاشتراك فى هذه المباراة ولا لتقديم دعم معنوى لهم لانهم لا يستحقون









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الرياض
					

نحذر وبشدة من قيام هذه المباراة ولا نريد أي ترضيات او بطولات وهمية 

والن ندخل المباراة ونطالب لجنة التسيير بعدم الانقياد وراء هذا الامر









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					

طلعوا بالباب رجعو بالشباك
اتحاد مجدي سمكرة السنة دي حايسوي البدع عشان يراضي الابن المدلل
افضل نحسم العضوية سريع ونعمل انتخاباتنا وترشيح مجلس قوي لا يخلو من الجكومي وعبدالصمد.









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مادايرين اي وديات مع الزناطير 
خبت في الممتاز وبس









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي للابد
					

2222222









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohanur
					

مباراة ليس  لنا فيها شئ ...مباراة عبارة عن تكريم للفريق المنسحب واعتراف بأن الجودية والدعوى لتكرار الانسحاب مفتوح بدل التلاعب بانتائج للموسم القادم ...فزنا بثلاث كؤوس الموسم المنصرم  ثم نكافئهم باللعب على السوبر ...؟؟؟ حكم سعودي تحت خدمة المهنا او غيره .....مباراة كرة قدم هدف استروبيا او ملعوب مدرب جديد يهمه الاعداد والتكتيك اكثر من النتيجة .....خصم مشحون جدا للفوز بي الوك او من دون العقرب تعرفون العقلية الادارية في السودان اكسرو وليك حافز اجادة    ...لاننكرها ...لسنا معصومين ولكن لسنا نحن المشحونين ولسنا من فقدنا الدوري والكاس حماقة ولسنا من كتبنا عن الظاهرة واتورطنا ولسنا  من  ان نجح امر شيبوب كما نحب ونرجو جعلنا من نفسنا اضحوكة الوسط الرياضي لا اظن تنسى ابدا فأنظرو كمية الشحن الاداري للهيليل واعرفو كمية الضرب تحت الحزام التي يمكن ان تمارس ؟؟؟؟ سوبر نحنا جو السودان عندنا  فيهو راي لو لعبو المباراتين وانهزمو فهنا فرق لان الاحقية لوصيف الكأس ...ولكن كدا لا وألف لا ...الموسم القادم ممكن لكن دا عايزين ننسحب مش حقنا نجرب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ABUBAKER
					

لا المباراة الوديه لان اصلا النخبة بين بطل الممتاز والكاس 
واهلى شندى احق من الهلال باللعب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

كل ما لعب المريخ الوديات مع الاهلي شبدي زعل الزناطير 
   الاهلي شندي عقدة الزناطير نغيظهم بالاهلي 
  علي المريخ ان يخاطب الاتحاد انه مستغد ان يلعب مع الاهلي شندي في جدة
    تكون ضربة قوية بتاع مهرجان اللقيمات والخطأ ان يفكر المريخ 
في ودية مع الزنطور





الحمد لله اننا كلنا على قلب رجل واحد 

لا  لمباراة لتكريم الجلفوط و لن نعطيهم هذا الشرف 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*
بعد دا يا صاحب دورنا كلنا ناس المنتديات انو نشوت في اتجاهـ لا لمباراة لتكريم الجلفوط 

...

اذا كلنا في المنتديات قمنا بدورنا و لم نمل من الكتابة لن تقوم لهذه المباراة قائمة 


*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

لم نسمع من الاتحاد مهرجان تتويج المريخ بالدوري 
 لا نوافق علي مباراة مع المنسحب حتي يتوج المريخ من قبل الاتحاد 
 في السودان اولا لانه حق للمريخ وتكليف للاتحاد وواجب قبل كل شي



2222222222222222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لن نلعب مع الهاربين
اي سوبر فريق منسحب يكافأ بهذا الشكل
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*عرفنا ان الهلال يتحدي الاتحاد ولم يسلمهم كاس الدوري للمريخ 
 وقادات الهلال في الاتحاد يريدون مكافاة الهلال علي هرج والمرج والانسحاب 
اين اللجنة المنظمة من تتويج المريح بالدوري اولا يا اتحاد يا عام ؟؟؟
علي لجنة ونسي ان لا تضيع حق المريخ وتلعب السوبر المريب
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*لماذا  لا يسلم الهلال كاس الدوري للاتحاد الجبان ؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللجنة المنظمة لما كن الهلال متقدم في النقاط قالوا سوف يكون هناك مهرجان غير مسبوق 
ولما هرب الهلال سكتوا اين العدل يا لجنة تتبع للاتحاد العام وليس للهلال 
لحظة ذلك كثيرا تتهرب اللجنة المنظمة من تتويج المريخ وعندكم عام 2011 هربوا  ومعهم الاتحاد 
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
اين تتويج المريخ بالدوري يا ونسي ورفاقه ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*لماذا لا يسلم الهلال كاس الدوري للاتحاد الجبان ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------

